# Brockton Enterprise reporter turns in pen for badge



## Guest (Jan 25, 2007)

*Enterprise reporter sworn in as Taunton police officer*
_By Donna Kulpa, Enterprise correspondent_ TAUNTON - The pen may be mightier than the sword, but city native Terence J. Downing is trading in his keyboard for a pair of handcuffs and a badge.
Downing, a reporter for more than 21 years for The Enterprise who has covered Taunton for the paper for about five years, was one of three new police officers sworn in at Tuesday's City Council meeting.
Now with Police Chief Raymond O'Berg's recommendation and his appointment, Downing, who has wanted to be a police officer for many years, begins the Police Academy on Monday.
Downing, who graduated from Taunton High School and earned a bachelor's degree in political science from Providence College, had originally wanted to take the Civil Service exam to become a police officer, but he took an offer of a reporting job straight out of college.
Mayor Robert G. Nunes congratulated the three police officers sworn in Tuesday night, but took a minute to congratulate Downing.
"I want to offer a personal thank you to Terry for his service to the community covering news throughout the years. When I was first in office in 1983, I met him as he was covering the City Council for The Taunton Daily Gazette before he went on to The Enterprise and on to the Taunton Enterprise. Terry never asked a question he didn't already know the answer to and he was always fair. I wish him well," said Nunes.
Downing was reflective.
"I've mixed feelings after having been in one place for 21 years, not to mention that I'm leaving a lot of friends, both editors and reporters. Friday is my last day at the paper. I will miss my work at The Enterprise, but I've always wanted to be a cop," Downing said.
Downing is the husband of Rosemary and father of Ashlee, 21, Allie, 18, and Anna, 15. He is the son of Marita and the late James Downing of Taunton.
Becoming a policeman was also a dream for Stephen Ricketts, 41, of Taunton. Ricketts father, retired Taunton Police Capt. Joseph Ricketts, was on hand to see his son sworn in with Downing and Ernest Chretien.
Ricketts is the husband of Patricia and father of Brittany, 16, and Zachary, 13. "I'd been on the waiting list since 2000," said Ricketts, who has worked at Shaw's as an assistant manager and department head in Rhode Island for 24 years after graduating from Taunton High School in 1983.
Ricketts was recommended to attend the academy in April.
Chretien, 46, has been a police officer at the University of Massachusetts at Dartmouth for 20 years. He attended Plymouth Academy in 1987 and moved to Taunton in 1981. He is the father of Michael, 16 and Benjamin, 10, of East Taunton. His parents are Ernest and Pauline Chretien of Little Compton, R.I.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

not interested in the youth movement?


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

So much for the 32 age cap.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Macop said:


> So much for the 32 age cap.


Taunton didn't except the 32 cap until after all these folks were sworn in for the reserve list. And as you know, once you're in, you're in.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

Mitpo62 said:


> Taunton didn't except the 32 cap until after all these folks were sworn in for the reserve list. And as you know, once you're in, you're in.


Age is nothing but a number. Isn't that right Mitpo???


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I don't believe in the age limit. If someone can past the physical and medical test let them be police officers. If they want to be hired at 50 then they can work till 65 and get a small pension, their choice.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Im all for it.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Awesome!!


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

j809 said:


> I don't believe in the age limit. If someone can past the physical and medical test let them be police officers. If they want to be hired at 50 then they can work till 65 and get a small pension, their choice.


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

The way things are today a lot of eighty year olds could pass the PT before the eighteen year olds.


----------



## REILEYDOG (Nov 5, 2005)

I would much rather see a 40-something year old with some life experience getting on the job than some of the 21 year-olds that still lived at home with mommy and daddy that were in the academy when I went throught.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I went to a graduation of the Las Vegas MEtro Police Academy in December for a friend of ours and they had a guy in that class, 63 years old, retired airline pilot of 30 something years, graduated. He was very motivated, looked like he was 50 and he was in super shape. Good luck to him, he accomplished a life long dream.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

j809 said:


> I don't believe in the age limit. If someone can past the physical and medical test let them be police officers. If they want to be hired at 50 then they can work till 65 and get a small pension, their choice.


can you even get a pension at 15 years?


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Good luck to the three of them! Age has no limits if they can do the job. The only down side is not getting a 80% pension at 65 YOA.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

I think you can get a pension with 10 years minimum. It would be very very low.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

j809 said:


> I think you can get a pension with 10 years minimum. It would be very very low.


You vest at 10 years if you're a veteran, 15 if you're not.

Has anyone else read the book _Signal Zero_? It was written by George Kirkham, who was a Criminology professor at Florida State University. Tired of hearing it from his police officer students that he lived in theory, Kirkham became a full-time Jacksonville PD Officer, worked patrol for 6 months while on a sabbatical, and wrote the book about his experiences. His views on police work and police officers was forever changed, and I have the feeling this reporter is in for a similar experience.

You can read an excerpt of Kirkham's book here;

http://www.policensw.com/download/Police_Attitude.pdf


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

I was thinking the same thing. He's a crime reporter who probably has always been intrigued by police work. I can't wait for the first time he tries to help someone and they call him an asshole or worse.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

I am 42, non-veteran with no other edge. I have some time in the state system from a non LE job I have social security and a decent amount in a 401K. If I could get on by 50 and spend 15 to 18 years doing what I love I really wouldn't care about a little less of a pension.

I am taking the test in May and I look at it like buying a lottery ticket.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

soxrock75 said:


> Age is nothing but a number. Isn't that right Mitpo???


BEEP! BEEP! Kerplunk!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> You vest at 10 years if you're a veteran, 15 if you're not.
> 
> Has anyone else read the book _Signal Zero_? It was written by George Kirkham, who was a Criminology professor at Florida State University. Tired of hearing it from his police officer students that he lived in theory, Kirkham became a full-time Jacksonville PD Officer, worked patrol for 6 months while on a sabbatical, and wrote the book about his experiences. His views on police work and police officers was forever changed, and I have the feeling this reporter is in for a similar experience.
> 
> ...


I loved the excerpt so much... I am going to go out and get that book.


----------



## AJNystrom (Nov 2, 2006)

I wish all of them the best of luck and hope Chief O'Berg's bid for a new reserve list goes through.

Question, though: Can you refuse to go on the reserve list? Like if you already found another job or are still serving in the military, etc. Just curious. I know I probably won't have a snowball's chance in hell in getting a mailer (#53 on the current list) but I'd just like to know for my own edification.

AJ


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

JoninNH said:


> I loved the excerpt so much... I am going to go out and get that book.


It's tough to find, and be prepared to pay a premium because it's been out of print for years. Amazon usually has some used copies, but you're looking at $40+, although it's seriously worth it. I made the mistake of loaning out my first copy, never got it back, and had to pay $50 for a replacement.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

That quote from the book inspired me to look for it. I work for a campus where that attitude is lurking, and it just reminds me about why I am trying to get in the field... Thanks.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

AJNystrom said:


> I wish all of them the best of luck and hope Chief O'Berg's bid for a new reserve list goes through.
> 
> Question, though: Can you refuse to go on the reserve list? Like if you already found another job or are still serving in the military, etc. Just curious. I know I probably won't have a snowball's chance in hell in getting a mailer (#53 on the current list) but I'd just like to know for my own edification.
> 
> AJ


You can refuse, but why would you? Getting on the reserve list is like holding a golden ticket. You never have to take the CS exam again and while sitting on that list waiting for a fulltime appointment you accrue benefits! Time on that list goes toward your pension, longevity, and vacation. You can, however, refuse once you're on the reserve list; I believe they give you three times at bat.


----------

